# Dublin Newbie needs some hands on advice. Any volunteers?



## Dublin2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lads,

I've just joined this forum a few weeks ago. Some great operators here and fantastic work.

I've taken the plunge and bought myself an RA and all the AG stuff that I think I need. I have the VAX, Karcher & Snowfoam lance, brushes and here's the other kit:

Hex-logic, Orange, Green, Black pads
3M hand glaze
AG clay bar kit
AG rapid detailer
AG High Definition Cleanser
Menzerna Power Finish Heavy Cut & Medium Cut
Menzerna Final Finish
AG instant show shine
3M masking tape

So, my blank canvasses are:

1981 MGB GT that has probably soft paint on it
2004 BMWCi M-Sport, Black

The beemer has seen the wrong side of shopping centre car washes and the usual problems with being a second car. I'll post up some photos of it during the week.

So, here's my issue. I have all the kit, downloaded all of the guides etc but before I put buffer to panel, I think i'd like a one to one walk through. Still not sure of the order of products and all that.

The car is in a garage with water, elec etc so great shop to work out of. Located in Dublin (Dublin 3/Northside).

Any lads around who'd give me a dig out for a morning and put me on the right track? Obviously I'd settle up for the days training if thats the protocol. 

Any advice or direction would be greatly appreciated...

BR


AJ


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

PM sent :thumb:


----------



## Dublin2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll SMS you later. I can't send a PM cos I've <10 posts up!

thanks for your note...


----------

